# Suggest a 27 inch 1440p monitor



## khalil1210 (Jun 19, 2021)

1. Budget?
₹ 25,000

2. Display type and size?
IPS LCD, 27 inch 

3. What will the TV/monitor be used for primarily?
Coding, web browsing, watching anime, watching movies, watching youtube and gaming.

4. Types and number of ports required?
1 Display port or 1 HDMI port 

5. Preferred choice of brand?
No preference.

6. Any TV/monitor in consideration?
No 

7. Any other info that you want to share.
I have been using  22MP68VQ for past 3 years. ( 22 inch monitor )

Would a bigger monitor be better? I was looking for 32 inch monitor, but read online higher ppi will have less strain on eyes so going for 27 inch. or should i just buy a new 24 inch 1080p monitor at ₹ 10,000 - 15,000?

I have a pc with 2200g cpu and 1660 super graphic card. Currently I do not game a lot. I play only small games ( hades. celeste or forza horizon 4 ), I am not looking for high refresh rate. Gaming is not a priority.

Please suggest on monitor based on above details.

Thanks.


----------



## khalil1210 (Jun 21, 2021)

Is this a good monitor?

LG Ultragear 32 inch QHD(2k)
*www.amazon.in/dp/B07FLGR2PN/
Or this
Benq EW2780q 27inch QHD(2K)
*www.amazon.in/dp/B082HGYB1W/


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 21, 2021)

khalil1210 said:


> Is this a good monitor?
> 
> LG Ultragear 32 inch QHD(2k)
> *www.amazon.in/dp/B07FLGR2PN/
> ...



Yes, LG 32GK650F is a good monitor. It's the best VA monitor at that price, better than Samsung Odyssey G5. Its cons are 32" size & a bit slow response time (doesn't matter unless you are into PvP fast-paced games). It has been on sale for 22k.

For IPS, Acer XV272U is the best option, is 27" & has an adjustable stand as well. It has been on sale for 22k.

That BenQ is not 144Hz. IMO get a 144Hz panel because your budget allows it. If you aren't planning to game much nor have any plans to upgrade rig even after 2-3 years, maybe just settle for a 24" 1080p monitor.


----------



## khalil1210 (Jun 21, 2021)

Thanks for the suggestions @omega44-xt

Currently the prices for both monitors are showing as 30-32 k on amazon ? Should I look for local sellers. Will it be that low (22K).?



omega44-xt said:


> If you aren't planning to game


I will definetly game in future, I thought of a lower refresh monitor to save some money. I was not thinking about long term.

I have decided to buy IPS / 1440p / 144hz as of now. Will check Acer XV272U reviews.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 22, 2021)

khalil1210 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions @omega44-xt
> 
> Currently the prices for both monitors are showing as 30-32 k on amazon ? Should I look for local sellers. Will it be that low (22K).?
> 
> ...


I never heard local sellers having it that low but the LG one was very frequently on sale for 23-24k & Acer XV272U at 25-26k recently. For the long term, both of them are good choices.

Acer XV272U in India is this one with better stand:
Acer Nitro VG271UP Pbmiipx Review

Acer Nitro VG271UP Pbmiipx vs LG 32GK650F-B Side-by-Side Monitor Comparison

For 30/35k Gigabyte G27Q/M27Q seems like good choices.


----------



## khalil1210 (Jun 22, 2021)

Will keeping looking for offfers. 

I am leaning towards G27Q. Any idea how is gigabyte after sales service on monitors?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 22, 2021)

khalil1210 said:


> Will keeping looking for offfers.
> 
> I am leaning towards G27Q. Any idea how is gigabyte after sales service on monitors?


Gigabyte entered monitor space in India this year, so new. There are some bad reviews for their after-sales at times though. LG might be at the top in that regard.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 22, 2021)

LG 27GL850

Review here, i think its best in class for it's price. But I have started disliking LG because of panels going bad






Its the same panel


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 22, 2021)

khalil1210 said:


> Will keeping looking for offfers.
> 
> I am leaning towards G27Q. Any idea how is gigabyte after sales service on monitors?


This seems like a good choice but check what panel it has.  The M27Q has BGR panel and text would look bad while browsing. Normal monitors have RGB panels.


----------



## khalil1210 (Jun 22, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> 27GL850


It is ₹ 36k on Amazon. way out of my budget. 

Also discarding Gigabyte G27 as it is relatively newer here. 

Waiting for Acer XV272U to drop price to 27k ( currently it is 30.5k )


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 23, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> LG 27GL850
> 
> Review here, i think its best in class for it's price. But I have started disliking LG because of panels going bad
> 
> ...


Its biggest con is low contrast ratio for an IPS panel. I will prefer Asus or Gigabyte models over LG because of that.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 23, 2021)

khalil1210 said:


> It is ₹ 36k on Amazon. way out of my budget.
> 
> Also discarding Gigabyte G27 as it is relatively newer here.
> 
> Waiting for Acer XV272U to drop price to 27k ( currently it is 30.5k )


There are small sellers selling it for ~25k:
*sphinxpc.in/shop/monitors/acer-nitro-xv272u/ (This seller is based in Delhi, I know a guy who purchased the whole PC sans GPU from him).

Another small seller:
Buy Acer Nitro XV272U 27inch 144Hz IPS Gaming Monitor at Best Price in India

If you are in a big city, might find it with some local shops.


----------



## khalil1210 (Jun 23, 2021)

Yep I live in Hyderabad, will check in CTC if I can get  Acer XV272U for lower price.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 23, 2021)

khalil1210 said:


> Yep I live in Hyderabad, will check in CTC if I can get  Acer XV272U for lower price.


Dude, while you are at it, could you please enquire for Acer VG240YS (165Hz, 1080p, IPS) as well?


----------



## khalil1210 (Jun 23, 2021)

^ will ask


----------



## khalil1210 (Jul 1, 2021)

I am ordering Acer VG271U from Amazon for 25.5K

Acer XV272U seems nice but the price in amazon is around 30-32k. I dont think the price will reduce anytime now.

And all monitor prices 2-3k are at higher price for all models compared to February / March. May be price revision happened in April / May

Did not go to CTC.


Thanks for the help


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 1, 2021)

Give a short description and review when it comes


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 1, 2021)

khalil1210 said:


> I am ordering Acer VG271U from Amazon for 25.5K
> 
> Acer XV272U seems nice but the price in amazon is around 30-32k. I dont think the price will reduce anytime now.
> 
> ...


Buy Acer Nitro XV272U | 27inch 144Hz | 2K IPS Gaming Monitor

Buy Acer Nitro XV272U 27inch 144Hz IPS Gaming Monitor at Best Price in India

Height adjustable stand is worth it IMO, unless you have monitor arms.


----------



## khalil1210 (Jul 1, 2021)

Thanks for the links @omega44-xt I bought Acer VG271U. 

Saw few negative reviews about compify on reddit. Hence didn't want to go with them or other sellers.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 2, 2021)

khalil1210 said:


> Thanks for the links @omega44-xt I bought Acer VG271U.
> 
> Saw few negative reviews about compify on reddit. Hence didn't want to go with them or other sellers.


You find negatives of amazon & fk as well. In general, except md, prime & vedant, few small sellers that are good are elitehubs, clarion, sphinx & compify IMO. Obviously, my 1st preference will be amazon, but if the price difference is big or item is unavailable, I will buy from small sellers. Although, I have only bought 3.5k+ 4.2k worth items from such small sellers. I know a guy who built almost his whole PC from clarion & got it shipped & another from sphinx. Both are happy.


----------



## khalil1210 (Jul 2, 2021)

My monitor got delivered,

Just switched it on. Screen is huge compared to my old monitor

Screen looks stunning, view angles are also good.

Will use for few days and give feedback

Sorry for the bad photo, will post a better one later


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 2, 2021)

khalil1210 said:


> View attachment 20584
> 
> My monitor got delivered,
> 
> ...


Congrats! 
Run Blur Busters TestUFO Motion Tests. Benchmark for monitors & displays. and  EIZO monitors for offices, photos & design, medicine, gaming and industry


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 2, 2021)

Try a HDR movie,  or planet earth II for eyegasm


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 3, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> Try a HDR movie,  or planet earth II for eyegasm


HDR on Win10 sucks. That monitor has HDR400 certification which is almost useless.


----------



## khalil1210 (Jul 6, 2021)

Monitor looks good, bright, and colorful.

The screen is huge upgrade. Everything feels way smoother now (may be 144hz refresh rate). 

The screen is bight, Also there is some anti reflective coating, In bright light I do not see many reflections

Viewing angles are also good.

While coding, you can notice the extra space ( 1080p -> 1440p ) jump is pretty huge.

Played Hades / Paladins. Games looks gorgeous. Will try other games as well.

Monitor comes with power cord and hdmi 2.0 cable. You cannot use freesync feature with hdmi. I am not planning to buy display port cable.

I tried HDR -> Enabled HDR both in windows 10 and monitor, screen goes extra bright. Did not feel any difference in picture quality. I wont be using HDR. 

My monitor has IPS glow, If I view a black image / black movie scene from an angle, a light yellow color glow, but when I am sitting close I do not see this.

The min brightness is issue, Even If I go less brightness (<20) and contrast the monitor is still too bright

The monitor stand is ok. If we try to click any button on monitor or accidentally touch it, It shakes. 

Few things I field weird are, there are no drivers to install. I downloaded a zip file from acer's website. Zip contains these three files ( vg271u.cat, VG271U.icm, VG271U.inf )

In windows where we can select the display resolution, it also shows (3840 x 2160 and 2560 x 1600) and my monitor resolution as 2560 x 1440 Recommended. No sure why windows show the option for higher resolution

Overall I am very happy with the purchase.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 7, 2021)

khalil1210 said:


> In windows where we can select the display resolution, it also shows (3840 x 2160 and 2560 x 1600) and my monitor resolution as 2560 x 1440 Recommended. No sure why windows show the option for higher resolution


I guess the panel supports that?


----------



## khalil1210 (Jul 7, 2021)

But it is a 1440 monitor? should i try setting 4k resolution?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 7, 2021)

Buy a DP cable & use g-sync, it makes games smoother as the monitor refreshes at your fps. That monitor apparently supports VRR above 48fps:
27" Acer VG271UP - Specifications

HDR is bad in Win10, so don't use.

Not sure why it shows 4K, stuff will likely look blurred at that setting as panel doesn't have 4K pixels.


----------



## khalil1210 (Dec 30, 2021)

@omega44-xt Do display cables die easily?, I bought a cable in Aug end. Now it is not working. No sure if cable is not working or port is not working.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 31, 2021)

khalil1210 said:


> @omega44-xt Do display cables die easily?, I bought a cable in Aug end. Now it is not working. No sure if cable is not working or port is not working.


It can. Nothing is invincible. Might be just poor QC check. Cable is cheap to replace.


----------

